# Shrimp-proofing the Fluval flex 57L filter section



## Protopigeon (17 Apr 2020)

Hey folks

I hope you're all safe and well

I've had a Fluval 57L Flex set up for a while and my Crystal Reds are breeding well. However, during a recent water-change I noticed a few juvenile shrimplets in the first and second chambers (from left to right). I managed to fish them out with a tiny net. They seemed happy enough in there btw. Today I notice the same thing.

When I initially bought the tank I was scared of this happening so I put some filter floss behind the standard semicircular guards to stop the shrimplets escaping. Job done I thought. But it turns out that was a *TERRIBLE *idea, and it's a good job I was at my desk the next day when the tank started overflowing onto the desk and laminate floor! Don't use filter floss for this!

After that incident I replaced the floss with a fine plastic mesh which I bought for a moss wall in another tank. This doesn't leak (yay) but they are obviously still able to escape into the filter chambers at the back somehow.

Does anyone know if there's a better solution to stop shrimplets escaping this tank that anyone's found, apart from just using a sponge filter instead?

Cheers


----------



## kilnakorr (17 Apr 2020)

Think you just need some less fine filter material.
This guy seems to do just that:


----------



## Protopigeon (17 Apr 2020)

I think you're likely right, but I'm wary of going too fine with it in case it floods again. 

Also I've put extra biological media bags in the first chamber but I think those could possibly come out and I'd still be ok for filtration. I do wish there was a flow reduction on the pump but hey ho.

Cheers


----------



## alto (17 Apr 2020)

I found even when I blocked those guards with suitable sponge bits, shrimp happily climbed up and over, leapt over ... happy shrimp on the filter sponges 
Individual shrimp seemed to have no difficulty traversing between tank - filter - tank 

Check your pump, Fluval usually has a flow switch (not that it gives much range) though some Flex tanks have shipped with a fixed flow pump


----------



## Protopigeon (18 Apr 2020)

Cheeky little beggars hopping over for the good sponges 

I might try some finer sponge. My pump doesn’t have any flow control on but they don’t seem to mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

